# struggling to decide



## Bunk3r (Jun 19, 2007)

Im trying to pick a new flashlight. Basically I have a 3D Mag that I am converting to LED, and I want something small to use when I don’t need the capacity of the mag, and to have in my pocket incase the mag goes down. Im in the UK and have been looking mostly at the sites: http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ http://www.dealextreme.com/ and https://www.kaidomain.com as they are cheap with free shipping (but I am open to buying from elsewhere, but as I say I am in the UK).

The most suitiable flashlights I have found are: 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4452 UltraFire Cree C3 Flashlight with 2xAA Extension Tube Bundle $20.50 –this way its two flashlights in one, 1AA for carrying in my pocket as backup for my mag, and 2 AA for when I go with just this flashlight.

I was set on this, but then I got thinking it would be useful to have a low power mode, so this was the best I could find:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2944 Dexlight X.V Cree 5-Mode 1xAA Flashlight $23.95. I prefer a clicky, but can live with twist for on/off, but to have to cycle through modes by turning a twisty on off I imagine will get annoying.

There is this: https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=2309 Kai's SSC 4 Modes Flashlight (14500) (or the cree version depending weather I go for max lumens or better run time) this looks to be a brilliant bit of kit, but needs the 14500 battery and I don’t think I can be bothered with maintaining rechargeables (there is an AA version but not of the 4mode).

There is http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4240 Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A Flashlight $17.95 if I settle for CR123A’s but really I would like to stick with AA’s as I always have them on hand. 

So hopefully you have an idea of what I want, basically a small (2AA is still small enough) flashlight with a fairly decent output, running on AA’s (possibly CR123A's but youll have to convince me) with a clicky switch and High Low outputs. My budget is about $40.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try posting this in the *General Flashlight Discussion* subforum, you should get more suggestions.

MagliteLED 2/3/4D review

I would have suggested the Fenix L2D-CE(review) but that is about $12 over your budget (At Fenix-Store with CPF8 coupon, about $52 with coupon,).

For $5 over your budget, the Dexlight X.I(review/comparison) is a good choice.

The Ultrafire C3/C5 is a pretty good choice but only one mode.

The Dexlight X.V is a good light but it uses PWM at about 70 Hz that can be very noticeable and you'll need to twist fast to get to the next mode.

The MTE 1xAA is also pretty good but it is still one mode.

I was thinking, instead of a low mode, could you go for a separate key-chain light like this one?


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 19, 2007)

*General Flashlight Discussion* –oops, mods feel free to move it, its probably better that I don’t double post.

MagliteLED –as I say, I have a mag that I am going to LED (properly with a heatsink), but a usefull link that I have bookmarked.

Fenix L2D-CE(review) –nice, but as you say, over my budget.

Dexlight X.I(review/comparison) –as above, and to get the best out of it I need 1450’s which I want to avoid.

Ultrafire C3/C5 I was looking at the c3 with extender, but the C5 might just be the one for me, maybe I should just give up on the multi mode idea (hard when kaidomain offer something so close for $15). I like the dual body to take either 2x AA, 1x CR123, as it seams that CR123’s are a sensible choice and I can get them cheap online, but if I get caught short then in my local supermarket they are £10 ($20) for 2! –but with this light if I run out and need my flashlight I can just put AA’s in!

Dexlight X.V -as I say I cant imagine it been fun doing the on of to cycle modes on a twisty.

MTE 1xAA –yep probably one of the first ones I looked at, I guess Im just trying to squeeze that bit more out of my light.

separate key-chain light –yeah I had one and miss it, picking up a 10 pack wouldn’t be a bad idea at that price.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dare I ask, what do you plan on doing with your Mag?

Most AA lights under $40 don't have multiple modes. I wish they did. I have a coupon for the Dexlight X.1(also uses PWM but at a much higher frequency then the X.V) that will lower it's price to $40, and I read that there is a 2AA extension for the Dexlight in the making but arrival date is unknown.

The Ultrafire C5 is a twistie, while the C3 is a clickie.


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 20, 2007)

_what do you plan on doing with your Mag?_ -https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167037

_ Most AA lights under $40 don't have multiple modes_. -i know but when kai has one for $15 its a shame there arent more and that the kai one uses 14500's. if it used a cr123a i would probably that (and if it had a 2AA extension it would be perfect even at double the price)
_
The Ultrafire C5 is a twistie_ -yeah i had spotted that, but i can live with a twisty for on/ off, just i didnt fancy a twisty on a light where you have to turn on off to cycle through modes


----------

